# Intra-articular/extra-articular



## meganbruce (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a question:

is there a specifice CPT code for open treatment of a INtRA-ARTICULAR fracture, involving the metacarpophalangeal or interphalangeal joint, including internal fixation? I know there is one for ARTICULAR (26746). 

Much Thanks!


----------

